# Question on medical exam



## Eabie (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello all - My husband has booked an appointment with the doctor for his medical exam here in the UK, but we haven't done *anything* else yet for the PR application. I'm wondering whether we're supposed to do something else first...? I know it's a vague question, but I read someone say that you had to be *told* to do the exam *after* you've already submitted your application. I didn't realize that's how it worked; if that's the case, of course we'll just cancel the appointment until everything else is sorted!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe the medical exam is supposed to only be valid for one year, so people will either submit it with their application or when the CIC requests it. I've seen conflicting information regarding submitting it with/after the application, but I suppose depending on what you're applying for it may be different.

Holding off on the medical exam could probably save you money (ie from having to get a second exam). Since you'll want to be as thorough and careful as possible, not having something rushing you is probably better too.

My husband sponsored me for PR and I had my medical exam just prior to sending it in. I think the checklist for inland application mentioned including receipts for the exam (the doctor will send the results directly to the immigration office). The doctor's office should tell you what you need to bring - it'll be something like a appendix/form and a few passport sized photos.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should not have medical done until told to do so. What if your application is declined?


----------



## Eabie (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, it's a good point about the possibility of having to do a second medical if, for whatever reason, there's a delay in getting some other aspect of the application ready. We went ahead and made the appointment first because we weren't sure how easy it would be to book - for all we knew, it might have been months away. Fortunately it doesn't seem to be that hard to book an appointment in a timely manner... two weeks is no issue. My only gripe is the price (£260!!).

I suppose I also thought that the application seemed, overall, relatively "easy" and thought we could assemble everything pretty quickly. It isn't really that easy, of course, but I've done this sort of thing before -- I'm currently living in the UK on a spousal visa (my husband's British) and so I have a lot of the documentation that they would naturally request anyway. We've been talking about the possibility of moving back to Canada for a couple months, for a variety of personal reasons, and it now seems to be coalescing into an actual plan.

Incidentally, that brings me to a fewother questions I have about the application. 

1. One - and this one seems very tricky - is how I should go about proving my intention to move back to Canada. The only thing I could think of was a couple emails I got from universities in Canada, because I made inquiries about certain programs (I'd like to become a teacher). Oh, and I could get my parents to write a letter and say that we could live with them temporarily. I thought perhaps I could also tell my employer (this is a little cheeky, perhaps, but it's just an idea) that I plan to move back to Canada next year, and they could mention it in their letter. But that's all. I'm not sure that that's enough.

2. Another thing - I don't have an Option C Notice of Assessment thingy. Last year, I moved to the UK and made no income from Canadian sources, so I didn't submit a tax return. It is my understanding that under the UK-Canada tax treaty, I was not *resident for tax purposes* in 2011. I did tell the CRA in a letter that I had moved to the UK on a spousal visa to live permanently with my British partner and gave them my new address. Anyway - I'm just going to write a letter explaining as much, and say that I understand that I may have to pay tax on the income I've made from my UK job as a result, plus possible late penalties for 2011, because I've changed my mind about moving here.

3. When I moved to the UK, my husband and I had to supply lots of bank statements and pay slips to show our ability to support ourselves, plus other documents to show our accommodations were taken care of. It doesn't appear that the Canadian government requests this kind of info for spouses - am I right in thinking that? Should I supply these things anyway?

4. And my last question - when it says in the document's checklist to supply photocopies, do these need to be certified or just ordinary, plain old photocopies?

Phew! Lots more questions and concerns than I realized. And I know this has gone far beyond the medical exam now.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Eabie said:


> Yes, it's a good point about the possibility of having to do a second medical if, for whatever reason, there's a delay in getting some other aspect of the application ready. We went ahead and made the appointment first because we weren't sure how easy it would be to book - for all we knew, it might have been months away. Fortunately it doesn't seem to be that hard to book an appointment in a timely manner... two weeks is no issue. My only gripe is the price (£260!!).
> 
> I suppose I also thought that the application seemed, overall, relatively "easy" and thought we could assemble everything pretty quickly. It isn't really that easy, of course, but I've done this sort of thing before -- I'm currently living in the UK on a spousal visa (my husband's British) and so I have a lot of the documentation that they would naturally request anyway. We've been talking about the possibility of moving back to Canada for a couple months, for a variety of personal reasons, and it now seems to be coalescing into an actual plan.
> 
> ...


They will send you the documentation once you are nearing the end of the immigration process, the earliest youi can expect to get med requests is 4 to 6 months after you send in your application. Unless of course you are a Canadian Citizen, and you are sponsoring his PR, then it should be even quicker.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Eabie said:


> Yes, it's a good point about the possibility of having to do a second medical if, for whatever reason, there's a delay in getting some other aspect of the application ready. We went ahead and made the appointment first because we weren't sure how easy it would be to book - for all we knew, it might have been months away. Fortunately it doesn't seem to be that hard to book an appointment in a timely manner... two weeks is no issue. My only gripe is the price (£260!!).
> 
> I suppose I also thought that the application seemed, overall, relatively "easy" and thought we could assemble everything pretty quickly. It isn't really that easy, of course, but I've done this sort of thing before -- I'm currently living in the UK on a spousal visa (my husband's British) and so I have a lot of the documentation that they would naturally request anyway. We've been talking about the possibility of moving back to Canada for a couple months, for a variety of personal reasons, and it now seems to be coalescing into an actual plan.
> 
> ...


Are you a Canadian Citizen? If so , you do not have a proplem, you only need to sponsor your husband, is that correct?


----------



## Eabie (Mar 16, 2010)

fletcher m said:


> Are you a Canadian Citizen? If so , you do not have a proplem, you only need to sponsor your husband, is that correct?


Yes, that is correct. The main issue is proving my intention to move back... and preferably without us being separated again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a Canadian citizen you may enter and leave Canada as often as you like with a Canadian passport. You do not need to prove any intent.


----------



## Eabie (Mar 16, 2010)

You do have to prove your intent to relocate back to Canada with your spouse if you're a Canadian citizen living abroad, such as I am - I'm currently living in the UK.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Your husband should not have his medical done until advised by CIC. It will not be valid if he goes on his own accord. 

I know this is how it is in Ireland and cant imagine it is much different for uk citizens


----------

